# Adding turbo to N/A Z31-parts



## Myidolis (Oct 17, 2005)

This weekend i plan on pulling the turbo off an 85 z and throwing it in my n/a 86z. I don't expect that it will be much of a problem swapping it, but since i'm sure some of you have done it before, does anyone know or have a parts list of extra things i might need? 

And also, i plan on going with an aftermarket boost gauge and mounting it above the acceleration/compass gauges. (i have digital, and switching the boost gauge for the compass is a pain in the ass.) Anybody have any favorites for gauges like that?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Myidolis said:


> This weekend i plan on pulling the turbo off an 85 z and throwing it in my n/a 86z. I don't expect that it will be much of a problem swapping it, but since i'm sure some of you have done it before, does anyone know or have a parts list of extra things i might need?
> 
> And also, i plan on going with an aftermarket boost gauge and mounting it above the acceleration/compass gauges. (i have digital, and switching the boost gauge for the compass is a pain in the ass.) Anybody have any favorites for gauges like that?


If you havn't read this already, the info you would need is right here: http://www.redz31.com/pages/turbo.html

As for a gauge, I personally liked the Autometer Z-series. Mainly because it is all black, can glow green, and matches my dash perfectly. I mounted mine in the A-pillar though.


----------

